# Need Sharp Projector Bulb XR10X



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

I bought a Sharp XR10X Projector for home theatre use. I absolutely love it! I have so many people that ask me about it when they come over to watch a game or movie. I had to replace the bulb about a year and a half ago and was shocked at the prices for a replacement bulb. They have come down somewhat, however, still very expensive.

I was hoping to find someone who could get me into contact with anyone who sells a replacement bulb as it is nearing that time again. I did find one person who does this, however, he could not make the bulb work in this particular model. I have found numerous places that will sell the bulb and casing together, but no one for just the bulb. This model projector is a very popular one and had high ratings in nearly every category. I really do not want to part with it. I have done a lot of research on this and don't see why I can't replace myself.

So, anyone out there have a contact on where I can find just the bulb to this projector? Sharp XR10X Projector.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Read post #1753 and #1762. He is legitimate and has been selling replacement lamps for years. The bulb you need is $80 plus $5 shipping. His forum name is "ywh" and he is in Canton, China.

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=134558

If you need heat resistant cement you'll have to find your own source as ywh is not allowed to ship it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply Mike.

I tried to use him a few years ago and he was the one I was speaking of that could not help me with that. he said that he had tried but could not get that particular one to work.

The thread/forum numbers you listed, are they from the link to the site that you posted or are they from this site. ASlos, how do you locate the forum/thread numbers?

Thanks again for getting back to me so quickly.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The thread/forum numbers I listed are from the thread at diyaudio.com that I linked to.


----------

